# How does a working line German Shepherd compare to a Belgian Malinois



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I searched and found some similar topics but not one specifically on comparing working lines GSDS


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well , they shouldn't , they are different breeds with different origins and applications and should remain different .


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I echo Carmen that they are different dogs for sure. Both are often compared as you see them both in working positions like LE, MWD, and in the bite sports. 

I have a working line shepherd, a rescue, and an FCI dutch shepherd. The FCI DS are said to be a bit toned down from their KNPV cousins (where DS and Mals are crossbred readily and the breeding focus is on work performance, hard bites, etc). I'm assuming that Mals have different lines like this too. Anyway, off the bat, my DS is smaller, more agile, more reckless and needs more exercise than the GSD. My DS at the base is faster in reaction, less forgiving of inconsistency or unfairness and more destructive. All this can be trained and harnessed into great performance but as my trainer said, who saved me, instruction and direction must be crystal clear and your timing better be good. You also should have very good leadership skills and be fast about reading dogs. I think the DS/Mals have a thinner line between play and aggression. Their trigger is just quicker to reach. Generally speaking they are very poor dog park dogs. I think generally speaking you could say that dog/dog aggression is common unless well trained. Poor breeding I think very quickly leads to nervy dogs. I don't know if David Winner, a MWD handler, is still on here but I think he would say that the GSD is calmer and more thoughtful in work, the mal and DS more reactive pushy and make things happen now.

Of course, there are always individual variations.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

In case it wasn't clear, the DS and the Malinois are VERY close cousins and in lines like KNPV there is no difference just a difference in color.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I prefer the WL GSD over a Malinois (had both). My personal experience is that the WL GSDs have a better off button. But I don't have 1000s of statistics.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I was looking into a mal before I got a gsd. After looking into lines and breeders I chose a gsd and I'm glad I did.
From speaking with breeders and trainers they all recommended a gsd for me. Why?

Gsd in general are more in touch with you than a command. A mal is very fancy because they are generally bread to be command dogs. High energy, do exactly what I say. Very good for a high energy dog trainer. A gsd is a better companion animal. Somtimes my dog wil look at me and do what I want him to do without being asked. A mal will wait for a command.

One thing I also found to be common was with lots of mal breeders, they seemed to have a dog that appeared to be the best dog in the world. However they were honest and told me of temperament flaws. Despite its perfect obedience it started off as a fearful dog or had slight temperament faults, however could work like a dream dog. So when it was working it was great, when it wasn't working it was a little fearful and aggressive.
With most gsd I think in general they have a better and probably less reactive temperament.
I also found that in the hand of an average owner the gsd is a much smarter option.
None of this is factual, just what I observed and had been told when shopping. 
The last thing I will add is that my gsd has to be the most forgiving dog I have ever come across. I can't see any other breed dealing with my bipolar!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

d4mmo,
much of what you say I'll go with. But I don't know of a single dog that has everything in temperament. Everyone of them and us has flaws. Including any given GSDs. I don't believe in perfect anywhere. There are trade-offs in temperment aspects. 
I'll disagree with the idea that they "wait for a command" and only then are good. While I suppose some could be like that, they can be very independent and don't need a command. I think maybe you could say with no command they will be off doing a thing, something, anything sometimes with or without you. A GSD might wait for you. ;-)
Careful too, I have met some GSDs that are equally intense, fast, quick to react, unforgiving, powerful, independent. Some come close to the mals and I have met mals and DS that are sweet, have great off switches, and are very devoted to handler and very close to the ideal companion GSD temperament.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Comparisons are fair since they do practically all the same work..lol.

Your best bet is to ask people that have owned AND worked both. In the end it depends on the individual lines, dog and your purpose for said animal.
Generalities are pointless.


----------

